# Is it possible to mount IRIX EFS



## ablecode (Sep 28, 2009)

I would like to mount an Irix install cd.  I have found that NetBSD has a mount_efs package.  I tried pkg_add mount_efs and it returned an error.  I have also be unable to find anything by searching the ports.  Does FreeBSD have support for mounting IRIX EFS?


----------



## irkkaaja (Sep 29, 2009)

As I recall, there's experimental support for XFS, but no support for EFS, as it's rather old.


----------

